# Ridgid LT1000



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

This is the new Ridgid LT1000


----------



## Draincam Vic (May 23, 2010)

I am a Ridgid fan and think this is fantastic and has been a long time coming. The only suggestion I would make is to have some sort of cover to protect the laptop screen from the sun - as direct sunlight would make the screen very difficult to see. Other than that - well done Ridgid for keeping up with the demands of your customers and ultimately end-users.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Draincam Vic said:


> I am a Ridgid fan and think this is fantastic and has been a long time coming. The only suggestion I would make is to have some sort of cover to protect the laptop screen from the sun - as direct sunlight would make the screen very difficult to see. Other than that - well done Ridgid for keeping up with the demands of your customers and ultimately end-users.


Wecome to the site.

Part of the problem is everyone is going to have a different size computer. Now add the fact that laptop sunscreens are available all over the Internet for $20 - $40 and I doubt Ridgid could package them for that. I think my next laptop with all a dual screen for both indoor and outdoor viewing.

Mark


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

who would want a laptop near sewage?


----------

